# Cannot run imapsync



## fred974 (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi,

I just ran `pkg install imapsync` to install the package but when I try to run it, I get the following error:

```
/usr/local/bin/imapsync: Command not found
```
The command I run is :

```
/usr/local/bin/imapsync --buffersize 8192000 --nosyncacls --syncinternaldates --host1 mail.mydomain.me.uk --user1 john@mydomain.me.uk --passfile1 john.password1 --host2 mail.mydomain.co.uk --user2 john@mydomain.me.uk --passfile2 john.password2 --exclude Public --exclude Outbox --exclude RSS --exclude Journal --exclude Notes --exclude Tasks --exclude Infected --exclude Trash --exclude Deleted --exclude Contacts --exclude Calendar --exclude Drafts --exclude Sync --exclude Junk --exclude Emailed --exclude Chats --exclude Comments --tls2 --tls1 --dry
```

Do I need to start it as a service or do anything else after installing it?
I am on FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE and imapsync-1.882


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2020)

fred974 said:


> I am on FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE


I'd start by upgrading to 11.3, 11.2 has been end-of-life since October and is not supported any more. Packages from the repositories are all built for 11.3.


----------



## sol289 (Jan 8, 2020)

fred974 said:


> I just ran `pkg install imapsync` to install the package but when I try to run it, I get the following error:
> 
> ```
> /usr/local/bin/imapsync: Command not found
> ```


This error is usually about command interpreter not found. Use your text editor to open file /usr/local/bin/imapsync and see it's first line, there's an interpreter path in it, and it should point to your perl executable. It should be some of these:

```
#!/usr/bin/env perl
```
or 

```
#!/usr/local/bin/perl
```


----------



## fred974 (Jan 9, 2020)

SirDice said:


> I'd start by upgrading to 11.3, 11.2 has been end-of-life since October and is not supported any more.


Good point. Thank you


----------

